# Carte Airport générique ?



## JPTK (27 Juin 2005)

Salut 

Je voulais juste savoir si ça existait, si je pouvais mettre sur un ibook G4 800, une autre carte que celle d'apple, moins chère quoi ? Sinon une airport classique ça fonctionne ? On peut avoir quel débit avec ?

Merci.


----------



## JPTK (27 Juin 2005)

Bah alors ? C'est facile comme question nan ?  :mouais:


----------



## Zyrol (27 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bah alors ? C'est facile comme question nan ?  :mouais:



bah...non...  :rateau: 

Je m'etais renseigné au moment de l'achat de la mienne, mais je n'ai jamais trouvé...
j'avais seulement trouvé une carte airport ancienne génération (pour les ibook G3) d'une autre marque que celle d'apple. mais bon, pas pour nos G4.

Je crois que tu vas être bon pour payer une Apple...


----------



## JPTK (27 Juin 2005)

Bah au moins comme ça je suis fixé ! Merci


----------



## FANREM (27 Juin 2005)

Je me souviens d'un post de Mackie, traitant de ce sujet. il devrait t'interesser meme si ce n'est pas tout a fait exactement les memes termes

Recherche airport macinside
le lien


----------



## kertruc (27 Juin 2005)

Et en mettant une clé USB wifi ?


----------



## Zyrol (28 Juin 2005)

Effectivement ça doit pouvoir marcher. J'en ai trouvé une compatible pour 10.2, donc j'imagine compatible pour .3 et .4 
Par contre, dans un portable le but c'est de ne rien avoir qui dépasse... donc là pour le coup, on a une verrue sur le cote du p'tit book !

Clé wiFi


----------



## JPTK (28 Juin 2005)

Intéressant ! Pourquoi pas une clé wifi, surtout à 32 ¤ !


----------



## drs (28 Juin 2005)

salut

va voir la: http://freeline.free.fr/forums/viewtopic.php?t=47

alex


----------



## MarcMame (28 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais juste savoir si ça existait, si je pouvais mettre sur un ibook G4 800, une autre carte que celle d'apple, moins chère quoi ?


Tu aurais eut un PowerBook je t'aurais dit : Oui, mais malheureusement pour toi, ton iBook ne possede pas de port PCMCIA qui t'aurait ouvert l'accès aux nombreuses carte WiFi pour portables. Le problème c'est que le connecteur Airport Apple est propriétaire et qu'il n'est donc pas possible de l'utiliser autrement qu'avec un produit siglé Apple.
As tu pensé à faire les petites annonces ?


----------



## House M.D. (28 Juin 2005)

Clairement, c'est impossible autrement qu'en USB. Comme l'a dit MarcMame, le connecteur est propriétaire, c'est un format bien particulier, et même si tu avais un ancien iBook, il faut encore la prise antenne sur la carte PCMCIA... Donc seuls les PowerBook 15"/17" peuvent utiliser une carte générique. Désolée...


----------



## JPTK (29 Juin 2005)

Ok j'en ai trouvé une d'occaz, enfin le type qui me vends l'ibook me l'a dégoté, il ne m'a pas précisé si elle était extrem ou pas... 
Dans le cas ou c'est une classique, le débit reste correct pour utilisé l'adsl 4 mo par exemple ?


----------



## Kerri (29 Juin 2005)

adsl 4Mo ou 4Mb?

le wifi 802.11b délivre 11Mb/s = > 1.5Mo/s environ

si tu as de l'adsl plus de 8-10Mb tu n'en profitera pas à pleine vitesse sans airport extreme


----------



## doojay (29 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ok j'en ai trouvé une d'occaz, enfin le type qui me vends l'ibook me l'a dégoté, il ne m'a pas précisé si elle était extrem ou pas...
> Dans le cas ou c'est une classique, le débit reste correct pour utilisé l'adsl 4 mo par exemple ?


Il me semble enfin je suis presque certain que l'Ibook G3 ne prend que les cartes airport normales et en aucun cas les extrêmes


----------



## chagregel (29 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ok j'en ai trouvé une d'occaz, enfin le type qui me vends l'ibook me l'a dégoté, il ne m'a pas précisé si elle était extrem ou pas...
> Dans le cas ou c'est une classique, le débit reste correct pour utilisé l'adsl 4 mo par exemple ?




Si jaibientousuivi  

C'est un nibouk G4 800?

Donc c'est forcement une extreme   sinon elle ne marchera pas


----------



## doojay (29 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Si jaibientousuivi
> 
> C'est un nibouk G4 800?
> 
> Donc c'est forcement une extreme   sinon elle ne marchera pas


Oups.....;ça m'apprendra de lire en diagonale  :hein: c'est un G4 et pas un G3 nul je suis! Bon bah il n'y a qu'à inverser ce que j'ai écrit précedement  Merci Monsieur Chagregel


----------



## JPTK (29 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Si jaibientousuivi
> 
> C'est un nibouk G4 800?
> 
> Donc c'est forcement une extreme   sinon elle ne marchera pas




Yep, bien vu en effet, c'est ce que m'a dit le vendeur, perso les portables, je découvre un peu, comme le sans fil  :rose:  


700 ¤ frais de ports compris, un ibook G4 800 12 pouces avec aiport et DD de 30 go, c'est correct non ? C'est loin d'être l'affaire du siècle mais c'est bien non ? Sachant qu'il est encore garantie jusqu'en avril 2006, et pour un ibook ça me semble pas rien !


----------



## kertruc (29 Juin 2005)

Euh, je pense pas que ce soit une super affaire... si tu vas sur le Store éducation, tu le payes 930¤ et c'est un 1,25Ghz avec airport extreme et il est neuf et il y a 10.4 etc...
Je viens juste de m'acheter un iBook G4 800 modèle d'expo et je l'ai payé 499¤... bon, j'ai eu un gros coup de chance, mais au départ on me le proposait à 700 et j'ai refusé...
M'enfin, c'est toi qui vois


----------



## JPTK (30 Juin 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Euh, je pense pas que ce soit une super affaire... si tu vas sur le Store éducation, tu le payes 930¤ et c'est un 1,25Ghz avec airport extreme et il est neuf et il y a 10.4 etc...
> Je viens juste de m'acheter un iBook G4 800 modèle d'expo et je l'ai payé 499¤... bon, j'ai eu un gros coup de chance, mais au départ on me le proposait à 700 et j'ai refusé...
> M'enfin, c'est toi qui vois




500 ¤, là c'est la grosse affaire, moi c'est le prix je pense, j'ai bien regardé les annonces, je connais quand même pas mal les macs, je me dis que c'était bien, j'avais pas mieux pour l'instant en tout cas et il est garantie 1 an, la batterie a seulement 13 cycles, donc neuve quoi.


----------



## chagregel (30 Juin 2005)

Ouep sauf que si les cycles sont importants pour la durée de vie de ta batterie, son âge l'est aussi 
Je trouve que 700 Euros sont un petit peu cher aussi, c'est pas du commerce equitable   
Entre l'Apple Expo (=promo à gogo), le passage à Intel et une mise à jour qui se fait attendre, les prix doivent être négociables.
Dans cette gamme de prix, tu peux commencer à trouver des Powerbook 12 pouces 867 / 1 Ghz.

_J'ai fait un tour sur les sites classiques (MacB, Tribumac, eBay, annonces-Mac) c'est vrai qu'il n'y a pas grand chose..._


----------



## MarcMame (30 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> la batterie a seulement 13 cycles, donc neuve quoi.


Le propriétaire actuel compte les cycles de charge/décharge de ses batteries ?  
Il faudrait qu'il se fasse soigner d'urgence non ?


----------



## JPTK (30 Juin 2005)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Ouep sauf que si les cycles sont importants pour la durée de vie de ta batterie, son âge l'est aussi
> Je trouve que 700 Euros sont un petit peu cher aussi, c'est pas du commerce equitable
> Entre l'Apple Expo (=promo à gogo), le passage à Intel et une mise à jour qui se fait attendre, les prix doivent être négociables.
> Dans cette gamme de prix, tu peux commencer à trouver des Powerbook 12 pouces 867 / 1 Ghz.
> ...




Ok c'est vrai, ce que tu décris est réaliste, mais les ptits annonces mac c'est tout sauf réaliste, même sur ebay, les ibooks G4 800 partent à 700 ¤ également !   


Concernant les cycles de recharge, j'ai vu régulièrement le nombre de cycle indiquée dans les annonces, alors soit c'est du bleuf, soit les types font des croix sur les murs à chaque cycle !    
(en même temps pourquoi pas...)


----------



## kertruc (30 Juin 2005)

De toute façon c'est toi qui fait chauffer la carte bancaire...
Si tu peux pas payer les 230¤ de plus et que tu veux un iBook, alors...
Moi, j'avais un peu peur, mais il marche super bien mon iBook G4 800 (en fait il m'a couté 570¤ parce que je viens de lui mettre une barette de 512 dans les dents...).


----------



## kertruc (30 Juin 2005)

J'ai trouvé ça
C'est vraiment pas cher...
C'est la même que dans l'iBook ??


----------



## Sebang (30 Juin 2005)

Oui, c'est la bonne pour les iBook G4. Pas cher en effet !


----------



## JPTK (30 Juin 2005)

Et pendant qu'on y est les enfants, l'ibook G4 800, on peut le connecter à un vidéo projecteur ?


----------



## MarcMame (30 Juin 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et pendant qu'on y est les enfants, l'ibook G4 800, on peut le connecter à un vidéo projecteur ?


Oui, avec le cable adéquat en option. La sortie vidéo peut-être branché sur n'importe quoi, y compris un vidéo projecteur.
Si ce dernier est équipé d'une entrée VGA c'est encore mieux mais ne t'attend pas à une qualité d'image de la-mort-qui-tue.


----------



## JPTK (30 Juin 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Oui, avec le cable adéquat en option. La sortie vidéo peut-être branché sur n'importe quoi, y compris un vidéo projecteur.
> Si ce dernier est équipé d'une entrée VGA c'est encore mieux mais ne t'attend pas à une qualité d'image de la-mort-qui-tue.




Ok merci, c'est ce que je voulais entendre, pas besoin de qualité c'est pour un prof et des élèves abrutis alors c'est bon


----------



## kertruc (30 Juin 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Oui, avec le cable adéquat en option.



Le câble n'est pas en option, il est livré avec l'iBook.
Il transforme la sortie mini-VGA en VGA standard que l'on trouve sur tous les vidéoprojecteurs 
Donc fastoche, les mains dans les poches


----------



## MarcMame (30 Juin 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Le câble n'est pas en option, il est livré avec l'iBook.
> Il transforme la sortie mini-VGA en VGA standard que l'on trouve sur tous les vidéoprojecteurs


Je me repete : le cable VIDEO est en option sur les iBook.


----------



## Sebang (1 Juillet 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Je me repete : le cable VIDEO est en option sur les iBook.




Oui, ce qui est livré avec, c'est l'adaptateur mini-vga --> vga.


----------



## JPTK (1 Juillet 2005)

So la dénomination exact du dit câble c'est quoi ?    

Un de ceux-là ?


----------



## chagregel (1 Juillet 2005)

Mise au point :  



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Oui, avec le cable adéquat en option. La sortie vidéo peut-être branché sur n'importe quoi, y compris un vidéo projecteur.
> Si ce dernier est équipé d'une entrée VGA c'est encore mieux mais ne t'attend pas à une qualité d'image de la-mort-qui-tue.





			
				kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Le câble n'est pas en option, il est livré avec l'iBook.
> Il transforme la sortie mini-VGA en VGA standard que l'on trouve sur tous les vidéoprojecteurs
> Donc fastoche, les mains dans les poches





			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Je me repete : le cable VIDEO est en option sur les iBook.




1)Vous ne parlez pas de la même chose... 
2)La qualité du VGA est excelente, on peut difficillement faire mieux en informatique (à part le DVI ou l'ADC mais c'est un autre débat...)

-Le câble *mini-VGA / VGA est livré* avec l'iBook, il permet de brancher n'importe quel moniteur VGA (écrans informatiques, VIDEOPROJECTEURS...)
90 % des vidéoprojecteurs ont une entrèe VGA, seul les récents et encore assez cher sont en DVI.
Il a cette tronche la :







-Le câble *mini-VGA / Composite en option*, il permet de brancher les télévisions grâce à un câble composite (un RCA jaune). C'est vrai que la qualité n'est pas top mais c'est largement suffisant sur une télé pour un DVD ou des photos compte tenu de la résolution native d'une télé.
Il a cette tronche la :






Mouala...


----------



## kertruc (1 Juillet 2005)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ce qui est livré avec, c'est l'adaptateur mini-vga --> vga.



Merci de me répéter


----------



## SulliX (1 Juillet 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Le propriétaire actuel compte les cycles de charge/décharge de ses batteries ?
> Il faudrait qu'il se fasse soigner d'urgence non ?



Battorox est un petit utilitaire qui permet de connaître le nombre de charges de la batterie.






http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/25544


----------



## MarcMame (1 Juillet 2005)

SulliX a dit:
			
		

> Battorox est un petit utilitaire qui permet de connaître le nombre de charges de la batterie.


Oui, ça parrait un peu moins grave comme ça, mais cela nécessite quand même de suivre une thérapie...


----------



## kertruc (1 Juillet 2005)

C'est cool ce truc !!
Je suis à 238 cycles... c'est beaucoup ?
Ça tient combien de cycles une batterie ?


----------



## SulliX (7 Juillet 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Ça tient combien de cycles une batterie ?



Un certain nombre... :rateau:

http://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/


----------



## MarcMame (7 Juillet 2005)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Je suis à 238 cycles... c'est beaucoup ?
> Ça tient combien de cycles une batterie ?


239.


----------



## SulliX (9 Juillet 2005)

Moi j'en suis à 25


----------



## kertruc (10 Juillet 2005)

D'après Apple : "Une batterie bien entretenue d&#8217;un PowerBook ou d&#8217;un iBook est conçue pour conserver jusqu&#8217;à 80 % de sa capacité d&#8217;origine après 300 cycles de charge et de décharges complets."
Histoire de me répondre à moi même 
C'est vrai qu'on ne pense pas toujours à aller chercher l'info à la source... mais la source est-elle objective ??


----------

